# 2015 Giant Propel Advanced 2



## crank fury

Just picked this up over the weekend, LBS just happened to get one in...my size too! Sold my '14 TCR Composite to get this. 

































I was on a Small TCR and was fitted to a XS Propel due to the difference in geometry, and it fits like a glove after going from the stock 80mm stem to a 100mm (Giant Contact).

I really love the look and feel of this bike! Graphics are very sutble and sophisticated. Very stiff and very fast...noticed the times on some local fast/flat sections were a good 5mph faster, without any extra effort. The new 105 5800 is worlds better than 5700...smoother shifts, feather-touch at the levers, better shaped hoods and I'm sure some drops in weight as well. The Giant SpeedControl SL brakes have great stopping power, but alignment is a bit tricky. Will replace the stock RS500 crank for a 5800 or 6800.

Not sure about the PA-2 wheelset, but they do feel quite heavy. I will do a full tear-down and weigh them later. Expect a video on my Crank Fury youtube page soon.


----------



## jazid

crank fury said:


> Just picked this up over the weekend, LBS just happened to get one in...my size too! Sold my '14 TCR Composite to get this.


Nice photos and a lovely looker too. Interesting that you sold the TCR comp that couldn't have been more than a year old to buy a Propel.

Would love to hear more how you feel the two bikes differ despite sharing the same geometry. 

This article seems to put the (two top end Adv SL) frames as fairly close in terms of performance.
http://www.cervelo.com/media/docs/Tour-Mag-3370aff0-217e-43b7-8024-8a305634944f-2.PDF


----------



## jmitro

I love my Propel, but it is NOT worth 5mph of speed


----------



## crank fury

Thanks! The TCR Comp was about 6 months old and I got an offer on it that I couldn't refuse. Immediately thought to get the 2015 TCR Advanced, but my LBS had a Propel in stock and once I hopped on, I was hooked.

The geometry on both bikes are similar, but my longer torso/shorter legs (for my height) wouldn't work with the 1" taller standover. Going a size smaller and putting a longer stem worked for me and after getting fitted by the shop, it is very comfortable.

The Propel feels like the overall faster bike and my times prove this, while the lighter weight of the TCR was better at acceleration. But the Propel is a lot lighter than I expected and by all means is still a lightweight bike. Both bikes feel great during climbing and both feel equally stiff under sprinting. Of course the Propel has the internal cable routing as well as the 5800 vs 5700 setup. The Stock PA2 wheelset is actually pretty decent and I will probably for once keep the stock wheelset on a bike.




jazid said:


> Nice photos and a lovely looker too. Interesting that you sold the TCR comp that couldn't have been more than a year old to buy a Propel.
> 
> Would love to hear more how you feel the two bikes differ despite sharing the same geometry.
> 
> This article seems to put the (two top end Adv SL) frames as fairly close in terms of performance.
> http://www.cervelo.com/media/docs/Tour-Mag-3370aff0-217e-43b7-8024-8a305634944f-2.PDF


----------



## crank fury

Sorry, not sure what you meant by this


jmitro said:


> I love my Propel, but it is NOT worth 5mph of speed


----------



## Jwiffle

crank fury said:


> Sorry, not sure what you meant by this


You had said you are 5 mph faster on your propel than on your TCR. 5 mph must be an exaggeration. That's what he meant. If you really see a 5 mph increase, then your brakes must have been on on your old bike.

It's a great looking bike. But realistically, good for maybe a tenth or two mph faster than a TCR.


----------



## crank fury

Jwiffle said:


> You had said you are 5 mph faster on your propel than on your TCR. 5 mph must be an exaggeration. That's what he meant. If you really see a 5 mph increase, then your brakes must have been on on your old bike.
> 
> It's a great looking bike. But realistically, good for maybe a tenth or two mph faster than a TCR.


Ok thanks. I wish the Propel made me 5mph faster. Sorry what I meant was some local fast/flat sections were a good 5mph faster. Here are a couple of the sections I was referring to, which was tracked by a Garmin. Looks like my HR was a bit higher. There could have been other factors of course, but either way I am seeing results and am 100% happy.

Thanks again and yes it is a great looking bike!


----------

